# The Gathering #2



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been asked by several people for us to hold another Gathering. I would like to do this but if I do I will need more decoys to help. We had a blast the first time we did this and many of you guys came. Could I get some support from some of you so that we can do this again? If I can we can start planning for another, "The Gathering #2"


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I've been asked by several people for us to hold another Gathering. I would like to do this but if I do I will need more decoys to help. We had a blast the first time we did this and many of you guys came. Could I get some support from some of you so that we can do this again? If I can we can start planning for another, "The Gathering #2"


 Yay!!!! I am so there this time!!!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess I could show up...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Am I sensing temporary hesitation (heck, let's call it self-preservation) about deliberately heading for the weather of the East Coast? :lol:


(jk. sorta)


----------

